# Who's doing the charity walk at Drayton Manor?



## Estellaa (Sep 17, 2010)

Is anybody doing the charity walk for diabetes on the 3rd october?
just wondering, considering it not sure whether to do it or not yet


----------



## ypauly (Oct 2, 2010)

Estellaa said:


> Is anybody doing the charity walk for diabetes on the 3rd october?
> just wondering, considering it not sure whether to do it or not yet



I would have, but didn't know it was happening.


----------

